# *ProLine BowStrings Staff Positions* 2010



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Dont miss out on this chance to be on a awesome Prostafff... Joe is at the top and growing. I have nothing but good things to say about PROLINE!!!!! Good luck all...


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks!!
We are definately growing...very strongly!
We have some exciting staff shooters prepared on our Pro-staff for 2010, it will have everyone doing back flips 

Thanks for all the emails thus far!! More than I thought in just one night....ha.


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

Email sent on hunting staff! I have used Pro-line in the past, they are top notch. Crossin my fingers :darkbeer:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks for all the emails, greatly appreciated.


----------



## bear/abner (Feb 23, 2009)

sent you my resume


----------



## Greenhorn67 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Hunting Staff*

I have sent you an email request to be on the hunting staff!
I use your stings and cables and I won't use another! Top-Notch Quality!
I really appreciate the opportunity! :smile:


----------



## bowhunter819 (Jul 14, 2007)

Email Sent, Joe i really appreciate the opportunity


----------



## OneArmArrowSlinger (Jul 25, 2008)

I'll be emailing my resume as soon as I get home from work, forgot to bring my flash drive w/ it on there today. Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Proline is a GREAT staff to be a part of. ProLine makes great strings, and Joe is ausome to work with! Go ProLine!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

Montana girl said:


> Proline is a GREAT staff to be a part of. ProLine makes great strings, and Joe is ausome to work with! Go ProLine!


Hey there!! 
Thank you so much! We had a great year, and it was our pleasure to have you as part of that.

Thank you!!


----------



## SAMMYR337 (Nov 24, 2007)

*Joe is great*

Joe is a super guy I honestly think he builds each set of strings as if they were going on his bow. I Thank you for the honor and pleasure of serving on your staff this past year , hoping for another


----------



## solocams (May 12, 2006)

i really appreciate the opportunity thanks joseph homan


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks everyone for all the emails sent thus far...! lol 
Wasn't ready for this many to come in so quick... 

Thanks!


----------



## arrowblaster (Feb 9, 2004)

Sent e-mail with question. Thanks


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*pro line*

Well had the pleasure of meeting Joe and some of his Staff at outdoor Nationals and they were all great and will be proud to be part of such good team Thanks Joe and keep up the good work Rex


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*thanks for the chance.*

email sent.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*back up*

to the top


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*



Montana girl said:


> :thumbs_up


Shoot like a Pro, with ProLine BowStrings


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Man what an oppurtunity. If only I had a press to do my own installing and tuning I'd apply . I hate going to the dealer for installs and tuning. Some round here don't know there hind ends fro
a hole in the ground anyway. 

Good luck in selecting a staff Joe!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

*ProLine* said:


> Shoot like a Pro, with ProLine BowStrings


Shoot like a pro with proline....Where have i herd that....HA HA


Keep them apps coming


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*bump..*

back up


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thank you for all the apps so far... We are getting tons in daily it seems... Which is a great thing!!

One point that I might be clear on...
I will be paying amatuer classes as well...I do not have all the classes selected...
The program will be something like 1/.75/.5 payout...

Thanks!!


----------



## featherlite3 (Sep 9, 2007)

*message*

did ya get my pm Joe that works for me.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*ProLine* said:


> Thank you for all the apps so far... We are getting tons in daily it seems... Which is a great thing!!
> 
> One point that I might be clear on...
> I will be paying amatuer classes as well...I do not have all the classes selected...
> ...


that mean you are going to pay the hunter class?? keeping my fingers crossed:eek3:


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Resume*

Will be sending a Resume in the morning.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Hunters class... I believe so, for certain big shoots.

Thanks!


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Shoot like a Pro with Proline Bowstrings


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

will there be a list of selected names?? thanks


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Yes there will be a list of names...
At the end of 2009 we will list out the names, and we will then be ready to send out all contracts, and start our 2010 staff season with a bang!

Thank you ALL for the resumes.. we have literally received hundreds, and we will go through each one!

Thanks again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

so we have to wait to end of Dec.???? the wait is going to kill me


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*



1BadBulldog said:


> so we have to wait to end of Dec.???? the wait is going to kill me


Yeip, Lol, don't worry, the wait is always worth it. We choose a very good staffing, and we treat each and every individual very VERY good.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

*ProLine* said:


> Yeip, Lol, don't worry, the wait is always worth it. We choose a very good staffing, and we treat each and every individual very VERY good.


Well worth the wait... Believe me.. Its been a great 09 season with PROLINE.. Joe has helped me in everyway possible ..Very glad to be part of such a awesome Prostaff ...Thanks Joe....:wink:


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

Resume sent yesterday for National staff. Hope you got it. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

*man...*

i won't have any fingernails left


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

:thumbs_up


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Keep them coming everyone!!


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt for an awesome string


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

resume sent thanks


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Tolley (Feb 25, 2007)

*Resume' sent*

Hey thanks Joe for a great year in 2009. Here is some proof of what ProLine can do for you!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Resume Sent. Thanks for the oppurtunity Joe.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Thanks everyone...
We appreciate everyones resumes thus far!

We hope to have a great team for 2010, and an even better year.

Thanks again for all the support of ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Nice Buck! Go Proline!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Yeip


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT for proline!


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

email sent:teeth:


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

We have began looking through all the resumes, but please do keep sending. It will take us quite some time to get through them all 

Thanks again everyone!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT for Joe and the boys at ProLine


----------



## dgshooter (Jan 12, 2008)

E-mailed a resume' to you.

Thanks for the opportunity!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

We appreciate every ones emails and resumes thus far.
Its amazing to see all the interest in our company.

Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Keeping us where everyone can see, so they can get in on this opportunity!!! 

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

To the Top!! That is where Proline Belongs!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

back to the top


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*to the staff*

Thanks Joe for giving so many people a chance at a great set of strings and looking forward in working with you and the rest of the staff this up and coming season chosin or not. This is a great group of people that take archery to the next level Thanks


----------



## wheresthebear (Sep 15, 2009)

E Mail Sent


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Back up


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

Have all of the Staff Members been choosen?


----------



## asa1485 (Jan 16, 2008)

First post says they are accepting until the first of the year.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

waiting with fingers crossed...:set1_chores030::ranger::hail:


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Strings*

Joe Thanks for the strings they look great. Well hope to have them in by LAS. To all of yuall have a happy holiday season and a happy new year and great shooting to all.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

*To The Top!! *


----------



## jd09dj (Dec 7, 2009)

just sent resume.... thanks for the opportunity


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## tiuser (Mar 22, 2009)

Sent you an email. Thanks for the chance.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

when will the staff be picked sent in resume sometime ago and was just wondering 
Thanks


----------



## poohtender (Apr 12, 2007)

Email and Resume sent. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## 618kevin (Oct 30, 2009)

*team proline*

Email sent .......thanks for the chance


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

email sent look forward to hearing some news.


----------



## Bowjoe1972 (Oct 29, 2008)

any word yet ????


----------



## $dabucks (Mar 1, 2008)

I think the announcements will come at the first of the year.


----------



## gabev11 (Nov 4, 2009)

sent info a while back still waiting thanks for the opportunity!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Won't be long now!!! Hope I make it!!!!!


----------



## Dierte (Nov 18, 2007)

This may be a dumb question, but do those of us that were on your '09 staff have to re apply?


----------



## Diamondgirl27 (Mar 26, 2009)

My proline strings.. I love them!! (pink and black)


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT for ProLine


----------



## MudRunner2005 (Oct 8, 2008)

Hey Jeff...Heard anything back yet?

I think I'm gonna try to order some custom strings for my Hoyt Ultra Elite that's coming in today. I'll just have to see what kinda shape the ones on it are in, to see if they'll work for now.

Bump for some awesome strings.


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

any word on who was chosen yet?? its after the first of the year :wink: Patiently waiting.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

lilcajun said:


> any word on who was chosen yet?? its after the first of the year :wink: Patiently waiting.


I was wondering the same thing?


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

I have not herd....But I know I made it...:wink: Joe is so backed up right now It will takes a few weeks to get all the orders filled.


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Fire&Ice said:


> I have not herd....But I know I made it...:wink: Joe is so backed up right now It will takes a few weeks to get all the orders filled.


See if you can put in a good word for me:wink:


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Just thought I would tease you guys a bit. Got my new strings in and installed yesterday. Joe, they shoot great and look even better IMHO.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

CowboyJunkie said:


> Just thought I would tease you guys a bit. Got my new strings in and installed yesterday. Joe, they shoot great and look even better IMHO.


nice looking setup too bad its backwards.You will love those strings.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

still waitimg to hear if i made it or not or have all the spots been filled


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

As far as i know noone has heard


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I believe that they were taking applications tell the end of the year, then they have to sort through them all and pick their staff. Hopefully we will hear soon


----------



## mkjordan26 (Dec 11, 2007)

joe you realy need to pm me about my string order its going on 4 weeks, its for a gto


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

TTT for Pro-Line.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Bump


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

Another bump. ?

Lien2


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

Anybody get there contract yet?


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*contracts*

When are we suppose to recieve them.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

You will all know here very soon!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Look forward to hearing from you one way or the other Joe. Thanks for the great strings and an AWESOME oppurtunity.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

I was lucky enough to be on Prolines staff last year and it is deffently well worth the wait!!


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

any word????? im reallllly anxious!!!!! dont know how much longer i can wait lol.


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Great team to be associated with..Good luck to all...


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Anyone heard anything else yet


----------



## Katera131 (Jan 7, 2009)

ttt for some great strings. Cant wait to hear who made it.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

ttt


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

tttt


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

:noidea::bump2:


----------



## st2212 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Staff Question*

Are we going to hear anything before the ASA shoot in Gainesville?


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

TTT for Proline, sounds like they are working hard to finish up the orders from the sale.


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

any word?????


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

TTT. Hope to find out soon. Do you have a date or time we can look forward to getting an answer? Thanks


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Almost finished going through them all.

A total of 427 resumes were sent in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOW!! We do appreciate them all, and we are surely going through them....just taking a bit longer than what we expected.

I believe we should be finished next week. And I will be sure to let everyone know 

Thanks again

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Great!!! Thanks for answering my question Joe.


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Your awesome Joe. Thanks!


----------



## 618kevin (Oct 30, 2009)

ttt


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

Is there any word yet? still waiting to hear from you guys. Hope to be shooting your strings this year.


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

*To The Top!*


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I have to say Joe is the MAN.
I ran into a last minute emergency getting ready for Gainesville and Joe came thru to help.
I really apperciate it,
Thanks and will see you in Gainesville
James


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

THE BEST strings and THE BEST CS in the market right now folks!


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

bump for a great string


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Oh Joe.......*

Hope I still fall somewhere in the "Staff Shooter" catagory!:wink: LOL Whomever gets the staff positions will be representing the best strings out there and one of the best guys I know! I will NEVER, I say again NEVER, put any other strings on my bows other than ProLines! And I say this with PRIDE " Hi I am Tim and I shoot for ProLine Bowstrings!"

Thanks for everything you do Joe, You Da Man!

P.S. Make my polo shirt a 2xl! ;-) lol


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Back to the top for Joe and His great strings


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

lets keep this at the top.


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Keep this in view.....*

Good luck to all who applied!:cheers:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

has anyone heard anything yet????


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

IdahoCowboy said:


> Good luck to all who applied!:cheers:


Keep at top :thumbs_up


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Lets get the back to the top


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

:bump:

Any news of who made the team yet.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

We have most of the Shooters picked now. I will be posting them on the forum in the next few days.

Thank you

Joe
ProLine BowStrings


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I want to thank Joe for his help in Gainesville.I installed the strings/cables on friday and had total comfidence in my equipment after that.Joe it was nice to meet you in Gainesville.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

treeman65 said:


> I want to thank Joe for his help in Gainesville.I installed the strings/cables on friday and had total comfidence in my equipment after that.Joe it was nice to meet you in Gainesville.


:thumbs_up thats some great CS


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*OK Joe.......*

Your killin us with this suspense!!!! lol Reminds me of the old Heinz Ketchup commercial "anticipation it's makin me wait" :wink: God I must be gettin old!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

Cant wait to see the list!! TTT for PROLINE


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

on the edge of our seats.


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Oh Geeze.....*

I have no fingernails left, chewed em off:jksign:. LOL :shade: C'mon Joe your killin us here! Do I need to come dig you out of the blizzard so you can make the announcement?:tongue:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

I've seen the list and congrats to all that made it.... HA HA


Jeff


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Fire&Ice said:


> I've seen the list and congrats to all that made it.... HA HA
> 
> 
> Jeff


When will the list be made public.


----------



## Fire&Ice (Aug 28, 2008)

*ProLine* said:


> We have most of the Shooters picked now. I will be posting them on the forum in the next few days.
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...



Here is what the boss said


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*OH sure Jeff.....*

Just rub it in bud, gonna start callin you the golden child!:teeth: By the way......what happened to the Aliens?? Your as much of a bow ***** as I am!



Fire&Ice said:


> Here is what the boss said


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Fire&Ice said:


> Here is what the boss said


Just not right Jeff....


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

Any updates yet???? :darkbeer:


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

ttt


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Hippie Chris (Feb 17, 2010)

*Sweet*

Hey can I be your friend? Good luck Joe!


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

Come on Joe were going crazy out here!!!!!:icon_1_lol:


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

Let's sing a song while we're waiting...........LOL!!!:smile:


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*I'll start it off.....*

She'll be comin round the mountain when she comes,........ Alright EVERYONE sing!:59:



archer58 in pa said:


> Let's sing a song while we're waiting...........LOL!!!:smile:


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

she'll be coming round the mountain when she comes


----------



## archer58 in pa (Jan 3, 2007)

1BadBulldog said:


> she'll be coming round the mountain when she comes


She'll be comin' round the mountian,she'll be comin'n round the mountian , she'lll be coming round the mountian when she comes.....


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*She'll be......*

comin round the mountain, she'll be comin round the mountain, she'll be comin round the mountain when she comes!:clap:

Next song........
99 bottles of beer on the wall 99 bottles of beer...... Everybody sing!:teeth:


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*I think have drank all the beer, and have fallen asleep.*


----------



## ryanben1978 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Song?*

Okay then.......

OOOOHHHHHH!!! We're halfway there! Oh Oh, Livin' on a prayer!


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Lol.. You guys are crazy cats for sure... Hahaha.
I do have a list...of who is already chosen.
Rough draft type thing.
Then once I get replies back from everyone, then I will have the finished draft 
I do have more staff then what will be posted on here, but I want to post up the AT members that are chosen 

Thanks to everyone!!


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Ya know brother....*

Seeing is believing! :evil5: LOL



*ProLine* said:


> Lol.. You guys are crazy cats for sure... Hahaha.
> I do have a list...of who is already chosen.
> Rough draft type thing.
> Then once I get replies back from everyone, then I will have the finished draft
> ...


----------



## mod10g (Dec 18, 2006)

So does this mean everyone that has been chosen has gotten a P.M. or e-mail for them to responed to? and after the responces are returned you will post the list? If this is correct and you haven't been contacted you didn't make it?


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

mod10g said:


> So does this mean everyone that has been chosen has gotten a P.M. or e-mail for them to responed to? and after the responces are returned you will post the list? If this is correct and you haven't been contacted you didn't make it?


I was wondering the same thing.:user:


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

ttt


----------



## teammemphis (Jan 6, 2010)

Maybe its time for another song. Who cares to start it?:guitarist2:


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Pop a Top again, I've got time for one more round,
Set um up my friend, and I'll be gone, and you 
can let, some other fool sit down.*


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*Here's a good one......*

They gimmie cat scratch fever.........:shade:


----------



## ryanben1978 (Jun 17, 2009)

wow


----------



## samick (Feb 12, 2010)

ttt


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Any news...


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

hello anybody out there


----------



## 1BadBulldog (Jul 23, 2007)

anyone heard yet


----------



## ryanben1978 (Jun 17, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything at all yet????


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

Here is the list of AT names going on... 

WhiteTail25
Trlcavscout
Montana Girl
FeatherLite
Travski
1BadBulldog
Treeman65 
Bowman 77
Txarcher1
Idaho Cowboy
Archer58 in PA
RyanBen1978

Others will be notified by email this week.... 

I'll have more info. for the names above as well here this week.

Thanks Joe

P.S. 
There will be a new thread compiled with all the names on our ProStaffs in the next couple weeks.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Yes I made it...... Thanks Joe.


----------



## Bowbuster (Dec 9, 2004)

*ProLine* said:


> Here is the list of AT names going on...
> 
> WhiteTail25
> Trlcavscout
> ...


Does this mean that the ones that were on the 09 staff are done with their contract?


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

thanks Joe congrat Bowman77 and everyone else that made it.


----------



## ryanben1978 (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow....great to hear. Thank you very much.


----------



## *ProLine* (Oct 10, 2007)

*Yeip*

2009's staff needs to just PM me and confirm with me if they will continue to 2010


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

Pm sent.. Congrats to everyone...Great company to be associated with...:darkbeer:


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*You Go Joe!*

Here's to another great year with ProLine!:cheers: Congrats to all who made it, and for those who didn't, keep trying and don't ever give up!:shade:


----------



## ryanben1978 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## CowboyJunkie (Oct 9, 2008)

Well Congrats to everyone who made it. Guess i just didnt meet the criteria needed. Good luck ya'll!


----------



## Montana girl (Jun 16, 2008)

WHoooHOO!! Congrats to everyone who make it. It is going to be another great year with PROLINE!!


----------



## featherlite (Apr 14, 2005)

*Thanks Proline and Joe*

Thanks to all from Proline and Joe for adding me to staff. The strings are great and keep passing the word. IF YOU WANT TO SHOOT LIKE A PRO SHOOT PROLINE STRINGS.:thumbs_up:wink:


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks for the chance again Joe


----------



## ryanben1978 (Jun 17, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## whitetail25 (Oct 22, 2006)

TTT for PROLINE!!!!


----------



## IdahoCowboy (Dec 19, 2007)

*To All ProLine shooters....*

Don't forget to join the ProLine group so you can keep in touch with all of the other shooters and post your progress! We need to start using it again more:wink:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/group.php?groupid=154


----------

